# Auburn/Texas Am



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Maybe good game?Will see ,Au needs it to play on...


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Right off the bat Au shows true colors on Def...... Cmon man.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Aggies up early but i expect Aubie to blow them out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Same here


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Shoot out is the only chance A&M has.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

*Will see...*



rhbama3 said:


> Aggies up early but i expect Aubie to blow them out.



Au looks a lil off now...
Am 14 up!!
Turnovers the Death off all teams..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Gus bus is rolling now.
14-14


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 8, 2014)

A&M's qb looks like the real deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Hate to see that Auburn kid get hurt. It don't look good for him.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to see that Auburn kid get hurt. It don't look good for him.



Ugly for sure. It looked a lot like the Keith Marshall injury from last year. Hope he is ok, hate to see any player go down like that.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Barn getting beat at their own hurry up game. Not sure barn can stop TAMU


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Did any of you think that the pass where Duke got hurt was a catch and a fumble?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

28 - 14... Not sure how that is happening.. 

Maybe ODR could shed some light on it.. Looks like the Dawgs might just have a chance..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Ugly for sure. It looked a lot like the Keith Marshall injury from last year. Hope he is ok, hate to see any player go down like that.



This! Hate it for the kid.. Hopefully it's not that bad!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm not too worried yet, but I sure hate to see Williams go down.  

We better make some defensive adjustments soon.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

That was not targeting


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bull crap targeting penalty right there.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Should get overturned.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely not targeting.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good call.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

how does a player know how to hit, refs get a timeout and video review to determine they made the wrong call


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Ridiculous holding by Auburn


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Ridiculous holding by Auburn



This^^^


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

The qb got too greedy on that pass.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

Dang TAMU is laying the wood to Auburn's backside  35-17


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

almost turned the channel, then bam


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

We'll I guess we've got 'em right where we want them now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

A & M is looking good. Keep it up Aggies!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Gus, you got about 9 seconds


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

We look like the Bad News Bears at this point. They for sure have the momentum. See what happens the 2nd half.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey look the bipolar auburn team we all know and love is back

One week play like the pros next week play like a middle school for cripple kids 

Someone started piping water from the Atlanta braves stadium to the AU campus apparently

T


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Hey look the bipolar auburn team we all know and love is back
> 
> 
> T



And FSU has another bye week....


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Auburn playing like Georgia.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm just speechless.
I still think Auburn has a good chance of roaring back, but this is a situation i never saw them being in.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

I need ODRs help. Bama beat TAMU 59-0, Auburn better than Bama but trails AM at half. I am confused as to why this game was not cancelled using his logic


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

If Auburn pulls within 1 score in this second half, they will win the game


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Ridiculous holding by Auburn



the ref's are blind,#15 is being held a lot....


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

nickel back said:


> the ref's are blind,#15 is being held a lot....



On just about every play


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

holding bout time


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Hey look the bipolar auburn team we all know and love is back
> 
> One week play like the pros next week play like a middle school for cripple kids
> 
> ...



What do you have against mental disorders and crippled kids?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

After the Georgia, & Bama game last year and Ole Miss game this year GOD No Doubt is a WarEagle fan. Now would be a great time to call Vegas and put money on the Barners. GOD will come thru again.


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> On just about every play



This^ and Tech chop blocks...


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> After the Georgia, & Bama game last year and Ole Miss game this year GOD No Doubt is a WarEagle fan. Now would be a great time to call Vegas and put money on the Barners. GOD will come thru again.



Lol!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> After the Georgia, & Bama game last year and Ole Miss game this year GOD No Doubt is a WarEagle fan. Now would be a great time to call Vegas and put money on the Barners. GOD will come thru again.



at 38-24, I am not sure that could be called Godly love.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

They are trying...Au scores should be good in the 4th...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

1 score game. Barn pulls it out


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> at 38-24, I am not sure that could be called Godly love.



It was 35 to 17 when I made that post its 38 to 31 now I hope those bets were laid down


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

I said roaring back earlier. Looks like they're doing it.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

What a catch!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a catch


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

52 yard catch plus pass interference catch for Coats


----------



## oops1 (Nov 8, 2014)

srb said:


> What a catch!



Jinx


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

marshall is playing lights out


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

3 point game this one is as good as done


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

We need a stop!


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

Got the stop. Now need to go score a td.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> We need a stop!



Don't worry, you got it.
 If a team could just play Auburn the team without spirit world involvement, they'd have a few more losses. 
Golden horseshoes, 5 leaf clovers, whatever, Aubie has them all.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Look out


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

He caught it!


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't worry, you got it.
> If a team could just play Auburn the team without spirit world involvement, they'd have a few more losses.
> Golden horseshoes, 5 leaf clovers, whatever, Aubie has them all.


I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Au keeps pushing the ball down field,Try & score kill clock......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

wow fumble


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

So much for that!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't worry, you got it.
> If a team could just play Auburn the team without spirit world involvement, they'd have a few more losses.
> Golden horseshoes, 5 leaf clovers, whatever, Aubie has them all.



Maybe not.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

Dang it sucks to fumble the winning Touch Down at the Goal Line...Don't it Auburn


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2014)

I thought the replay was pretty clear that AU recovered it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2014)

Who knows, with Auburn's luck ATM might give it right back.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

There we go...Def&Turnovers..........


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well the fat lady ain't singing yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Maybe not.



I know, but it when it comes to the Aub's, i don't put any insane way to win a game past them.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I thought the replay was pretty clear that AU recovered it.



looked that way


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

knee down ball on the line safety?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd take the saftey still be up by one and get the free kick


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Game over


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

What the heck was that


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 8, 2014)

The horseshoe may have fallen out...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

yikes, that is some bad juju


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

un...be....lieveable.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Officials trying to figure out a way to change it.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 8, 2014)

That was just ugly


----------



## Horns (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks like it Hardwoods


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2014)

did the horse shoe just fall out?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2014)

The center never looked to check.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Clear fumble and clear that A&M recovered it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Whats there to review, the knuckle head snapped it. Go Aggies!!!!!!!!


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Au doesn't get it ,Turnovers......Def...............


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Bye! bye! Auburn you are GONE! I love it!


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Good to know therw is ab team more n overrated than UGA.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

i feel like i was a witness to a crime


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer program.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, them spirits don't like you to lean on them too much i guess.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Bye bye Au No more# 3


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well at least it was exciting! We killed ourselves.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

Well that was a fitting finish to that rodeo.

Congrats to Texas A&M and an absolutely outstanding performance by a true freshman QB.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Reckon where AU will fall to now that they're a two loss team like UGA. One loss to a ranked team and another to an non ranked....


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't blame the center Aubs. I can't understand Nick Marshall either. Every word sounds like "hut hut" to me.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 8, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Reckon where AU will fall to now that they're a two loss team like UGA. One loss to a ranked team and another to an non ranked....


Guessing 12ish.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

You guys enjoy it. We may get the mojo back. Way too many mistakes & not enuff defense.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

crazy ending


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Auburn could've/should've won that game, but I'm glad they didn't.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> You guys enjoy it. We may get the mojo back. Way too many mistakes & not enuff defense.



Hey, i fully expected Auburn to find a way to win. I'm just as shocked as you are.


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Don't blame the center Aubs. I can't understand Nick Marshall either. Every word sounds like "hut hut" to me.



Or "huff huff"?......


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

At least they didn't quit. I guess that's a positive thing. We could have got blown out.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 8, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> At least they didn't quit. I guess that's a positive thing. We could have got blown out.



Yep. They could have folded at half.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i fully expected Auburn to find a way to win. I'm just as shocked as you are.



Same here.  I couldn't believe it.  I expected Auburn to drive down the field and win - both times.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

We have a team that can beat anyone in the country and also can go loco at any time.  It's a wild ride.  I fully expected us to drive down and win, but we failed to execute and Texas A&M made the plays they had to make.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 8, 2014)

I hate it for you War Eagles, Tigers, or whatever. I would have liked for you to win but it was hard not to pull for aTm and that outstanding true freshman qb.

I would rather have played the #3 team next week, win or lose.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 8, 2014)

The Gus Bus ran out of gas tonight.......And luck!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> I hate it for you War Eagles, Tigers, or whatever. I would have liked for you to win but it was hard not to pull for aTm and that outstanding true freshman qb.
> 
> I would rather have played the #3 team next week, win or lose.



x2...


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 8, 2014)

weagle said:


> We have a team that can beat anyone in the country and also can go loco at any time.  It's a wild ride.  I fully expected us to drive down and win, but we failed to execute and Texas A&M made the plays they had to make.



Welcome to our world!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just as shocked as you are.



ODR will be even MORE shocked!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> ODR will be even MORE shocked!



not an Auburn fan, I was pulling for the underdog.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2014)

serious question...( if those can be had here) 

I wonder if this helps, or hurts UGA next week?


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 8, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> serious question...( if those can be had here)
> 
> I wonder if this helps, or hurts UGA next week?



AU will be ticked. It hurts I think.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> serious question...( if those can be had here)
> 
> I wonder if this helps, or hurts UGA next week?



Duke Williams being out is big loss for us.  

I'd say UGA has the momentum.  We have a lot of weapons and the effort is there but we have no consistency.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Defence give up 2 scores in 4 min to A freshmanQb,Then turnovers....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> AU will be ticked. It hurts I think.



Agree... That is why I was pulling for Auburn


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Agree... That is why I was pulling for Auburn



kinda thought that, but I could never do that..maybe a little if they were playing a Ohio St or some PAC team...but never a full blown cheer


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 8, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> serious question...( if those can be had here)
> 
> I wonder if this helps, or hurts UGA next week?



I think they might be deflated.  If Mason plays like he did today it will not matter the AU secondary will not be able to stop him.  After what happened last year and with Gurley coming back UGA will be fired up, but with this series who knows.


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 8, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I thought the replay was pretty clear that AU recovered it.



I thought that too.  Still had a chance to win it and blew it.  Should have never come down to that anyway.  Defense looked horrible and turnovers kill.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 8, 2014)

I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2014)

I believe this would take some wind out of Auburn's sails. They don't have as much control over their own fate now and I would have to think that's going to have a "let down" effect. If they can't get up for a game when they're in the top 4, how will the do it now?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



Guess I missed A&M going back to the Little 12.


----------



## Horns (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



Put your pads on & get in a game.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



..look diarrhea of the mouth showed up.....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 8, 2014)

Horns said:


> Put your pads on & get in a game.


Xx2


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



SEC fans are used to this kind of jealousy talk. It doesn't bother us. Babble on


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



Did you happen to miss that 59-0 smack down that Bama put on them


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

We didn't run out of gas we had a wheel run off. We may get that fixed before next week. If not we lose. Hopefully we used up all of our bad luck tonight! Looking forward to next week & wishing the best to Duke Williams.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



Texas A&M has been a great addition to the SEC.  They have jumped into the mix and some day when they win a championship they will know they have won playing against the best.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I missed A&M going back to the Little 12.



I didn't get the memo either.
Got a link, JJ? 
Auburn fell victim to the same mentality UGA did last week. If you had just seen Bama destroy TAMU 59-0 two weeks earlier, would you think you'd need your best game? They got in a hole against a motivated TAMU and then mistakes at the worst possible times got them the Loss.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 8, 2014)

weagle, I think joining the SEC has given Tam a huge  boost. They can now recruit as the only SEC team in Texas. I honestly think this has helped A&M at the expense of Texas and........LSU, who recruit heavy in the state.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

bullgator said:


> weagle, I think joining the SEC has given Tam a huge  boost. They can now recruit as the only SEC team in Texas. I honestly think this has helped A&M at the expense of Texas and........LSU, who recruit heavy in the state.



No doubt.


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



And your absolutely worthless Ducks going NO WHERE again when all is said and done. Heck Utah might hang an L on them tonight.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 9, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> We didn't run out of gas we had a wheel run off. We may get that fixed before next week. If not we lose. Hopefully we used up all of our bad luck tonight! Looking forward to next week & wishing the best to Duke Williams.



This, our defense looks like a sponge and with that still had every opportunity to win ...oh well on to the next I hope our D shows up. WDE


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2014)

So much for eating extra crispy bacon and hash browns at the Huddle House,it was bologna sandwich night last night for Gus and his better half.......Well look at the bright side.....at least yall wont have to buy toilet paper for a while now!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 9, 2014)

weagle said:


> Texas A&M has been a great addition to the SEC.  They have jumped into the mix and some day when they win a championship they will know they have won playing against the best.



They will never win a championship.  The funny thing is, the Big-12 fans were happy to let them go because they thought whoever they got, would strengthen their conference Instead of drag it down like A&M did.  And they were right.



tcward said:


> And your absolutely worthless Ducks going NO WHERE again when all is said and done. Heck Utah might hang an L on them tonight.



If you mean only winning by 20+ again as "almost" getting an L hung on them, then your right, they almost lost!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I love it when the Big-12 spoils the SEC's day.  How many top 5 SEC teams has A&M picked off the last 3 years now?  With Mizzu atop the SEC East, and unranked A&M just beating Auburn, the SEC don't look to tough to me!



When you aren't up on your current events and you make a statement like this it's embarrassing to polite company because they don't know what to say politely to clue you in.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 9, 2014)

hey ahh, JJ...that mighty Mizzou...is that the same Mizzou that UGA went to their house and stomped a mud hole in their guts? yeah, that Columbia.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 9, 2014)

The ACC is an overall stronger conference than the Pac-12.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2014)

bullgator said:


> The ACC is an overall stronger conference than the Pac-12.




Oh my


T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 10, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Hopefully we used up all of our bad luck tonight!



You still have nearly two years worth of bad luck coming to you.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 10, 2014)

Maybe not! I'm hoping we get the Horseshoe back in place b4 Saturday. I joke some about luck but if the defense don't start playing 4 quarters we are in trouble for a couple of our next three.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Maybe not! I'm hoping we get the Horseshoe back in place b4 Saturday. I joke some about luck but if the defense don't start playing 4 quarters we are in trouble for a couple of our next three.



Unfortunately, the genie has been put back in the bottle. I watched the game on sec network today and the mojo is gone.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't wet on my parade! Go brush your tooth.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> When you aren't up on your current events and you make a statement like this it's embarrassing to polite company because they don't know what to say politely to clue you in.



Oh Ya?  What events am I not up on? I just looked, and Mizzu is still stop the East.



MCBUCK said:


> hey ahh, JJ...that mighty Mizzou...is that the same Mizzou that UGA went to their house and stomped a mud hole in their guts? yeah, that Columbia.



And the same Mizzu that lost to the worst team in the Big-10, yet beat Florida and USCe.  How'd UGA do against USCe and Florida again?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 10, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oh Ya?  What events am I not up on? I just looked, and Mizzu is still stop the East.
> 
> 
> 
> And the same Mizzu that lost to the worst team in the Big-10, yet beat Florida and USCe.  How'd UGA do against USCe and Florida again?



Everyone knows the East is garbage, but Mizzou and aTm have blown a hole in the myth that no one else could compete ni the SEC.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 10, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> And the same Mizzu that lost to the worst team in the Big-10, yet beat Florida and USCe.  How'd UGA do against USCe and Florida again?



How'd Mizzou fare against UGA?


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> How'd Mizzou fare against UGA?



They lost this year, beat them last year, and still sit atop the SEC East.  How'd UGA do against Florida and USCe?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oh Ya?  What events am I not up on? I just looked, and Mizzu is still stop the East.



There aren't enough pixels in the Universe to enumerate them all.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 10, 2014)

Isn't Mizzu #1 is the East, and hasn't UGA lost to 2 unranked teams?  Seems pretty black and white to me.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oh Ya?  What events am I not up on? I just looked, and Mizzu is still stop the East.
> 
> 
> 
> And the same Mizzu that lost to the worst team in the Big-10, yet beat Florida and USCe.  How'd UGA do against USCe and Florida again?



Yep, Mizzou is on top in the East right now because they only have 1 conference loss, but they have only played 5 conference games so far compared to UGA and UF's 7 conference games thus far.  It just might be that the reason they have fewer losses is because they have played fewer games.  We will see at the end of the year.

As you well know, UGA beat USCe last year and lost a close game to them this year.  And we lost to UF this year and beat them last year.


----------

